# Michael Chandler vs. Derek Campos joins Bellator 138, which moves to June 19



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Former Bellator MMA lightweight champion Michael Chandler has taken a co-headliner slot on one of the company’s biggest cards of the year.
> 
> Officials today announced Chandler (12-3 MMA, 9-3 BMMA) next meets Derek Campos (15-4 MMA, 4-2 BMMA) at Bellaor 138.
> 
> ...


MMA Junkie


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Srly lol, i never watch Bellator but Ken Shamrock vs Kimbo slice is to good to pass up.

51 year old with 3 wins in his last 10 vs a 41 yaer old with a total of 6 MMA fights )))))))))))))


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Chandler is one big loss away from obscurity here... He better bring his A game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

